# 84 Sunflyer Itasca up in smoke!



## Mark and Liz (Jan 30, 2016)

We just bought an 84 Sunflyer Itasca. We love it but the problems have reached a boiling point! Literally. Latest event: Had been driving about 20 minutes. Then while going up a steady incline, smoke suddenly began pouring from vents on dashboard. Within minutes, the RV lost all power (brakes, steering etc.) and at the top of the hill the engine just shut off. The entire RV was filled with smoke. During all this, the external lights stayed on. We think there's a hose missing connected to a large canister on the passenger side next to the engine (cooling system?). There is just an empty hole. When the RV's engine shut off while driving, liquid and smoke was pouring out of the bottom of this canister on to the ground. ... "There was no pressure in the cooling system." The entire RV filled with smoke that smelled like coolant, steadily streaming from all of the vents on the dashboard, especially underneath.  ... We just wanted to drive it to a monthly rental spot an hour and 10 minutes away. It's made a trip like that before. But we've only made it half way in three days! Now we are stranded on the side of the road. At first there wasn't smoke. There were other problems. Here's a list of all that we've done in 3 days: spark plugs replaced; timing distributor cap advanced;  new starter; new ignition toggle switch with lines to starter and battery;  radiator resevoire capped; carburettor adjusted; 2 new vacuum lines to carburettor.... What should we do now? Any advice? Please help. . . We are not mechanics but are trying our best. And we are broke. No money.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

Did it run hot?  Sounds like you blew a hose and leaked the coolent out.  If it ran hot you may have fried the motor.  best case water just got to the dist and shorted out the ign.  In that case a dry out will cure but you got to find where the coolent went.  Most likely a hose to radiator or heater.  Good luck but guess you may have found the problem by now.  Hope so but let us know


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

I just looked under your signature and it says   "diesel pusher"  Who sold you plugs, dist cap  WOW


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry I am slow see it's posted under diesel pusher forum LOL.  I have been away and the forum has changed LOL


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome back C Nash!!!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Cindy.  On the road and left all passwords at home LOL.  Still trying to find my way around on new forum.  Looks good and great to see no spammers.  I know there is noway to keep it all of but thans for what the moderators do.


----------

